# iPad Air 2 - Nouvelles housses Belkin pas terribles !



## dani31 (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme à chaque fois qu'un nouveau produit voit le jour, trouver une housse de qualité relève du parcours du combattant.

J'avais durant des années des housses Belkin, que je trouvais vraiment d'excellents rapport qualité prix, de très bonnes qualités et fonctionnelles !

J'ai vu ce que Belkin compte sortir pour le Air 2, et franchement je trouve le système d'attache au niveau des angles vraiment moche !

Surtout quand on sait que jusqu'à maintenant leurs Folio étaient bien pensés de ce côté, les angles n'étaient pas recouverts, ce qui conservait le design de ces si beaux iPad.

Voici la page d'une des nouvelles housses de Belkin :

http://www.belkin.com/us/F7N263-Belkin/p/P-F7N263;jsessionid=657A57259BED725C5796011B583191DC/

Et ici on voit mieux les angles :

http://www.belkin.com/images/productmt/816159/372.jpg

À titre de comparaison, voici les angles des anciennes housses :

http://www.belkin.com/images/productmt/739380/372.jpg

Les accroches ne se voyaient pas devant !

Je ne sais pas comment ils ont pu régresser comme ça, ça m'énerve car à part eux je vois pas quelle autre housse je pourrais acheter, car je veux à la fois une position pour taper du texte, et une autre qui permet de choisir l'angle d'inclinaison pour regarder une vidéo ou même pour la mettre sur mes genoux quand je suis sur le canapé, il me faut une housse multi positions, et pas avec une seule position vidéo.

Il y a aussi la marque Devicewear, qui a prévu de sortir ses housses iPad Air 2 à la fin du mois, mais ce que je n'aime pas c'est que les différents commentaires sur internet disent que le cuir se plie facilement, par contre elle rend bien !

http://www.devicewear.com/ipad-air-2/


----------



## Slaanor (5 Novembre 2014)

Vous utilisez quoi comme house finalement pour votre Air 2 ???
Parce que celle en apple store me semblent trop cher ^^


----------



## dani31 (5 Novembre 2014)

Devicewear Ridge pour iPad Air 2


----------



## Slaanor (5 Novembre 2014)

On la trouve en France ? Parce que je tombe que sur le site US ^^


----------



## dani31 (5 Novembre 2014)

Je l'ai acheté direct sur le site de Devicewear. Franchement elle est très bien.

J'ai pris UPS pour l'envoi, en deux jours c'était à la maison.

Voici un code pour avoir 40% de remise : 40off

Finalement avec les ports ça fait pas plus cher qu'en France, sur amazon.fr la Devicewear pour iPad Air 1 est dans les 40.


----------



## Yaya31832 (5 Novembre 2014)

Effectivement la belkin n'est pas terrible, je trouve aussi..


----------



## Slaanor (5 Novembre 2014)

Sur amazone je la trouve pas en version iPad air 2 !
Par contre si je prend le moyen de transport de base ( postale machin ( je suis très mauvais en anglais )) vous pensez que ça va bien arriver à destination, y a pas de problème de douane ou de trucs du genre ???


----------



## dani31 (5 Novembre 2014)

Ils m'ont beaucoup déçu Belkin.

Ils ont voulu faire la même housse pour l'iPad Air 1 et 2, des économies pour eux, car du coup ils réduisent leur gamme pour les iPad 9,7", mais la contrepartie c'est que leurs nouvelles housses sont moches, avec des angles bien voyants qui ne mettent pas du tout les iPad en valeur !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h00 ----------

Moi perso j'ai choisi UPS, au moins il y a une traçabilité et tu l'as en deux jours, la différence n'est que de 7 entre le mode basique et UPS.

Prend là directement sur le site de Devicewear.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h01 ----------

Va ici :

http://www.devicewear.com/ridge-ipad-air-2/


----------



## BlueVelvet (13 Décembre 2014)

Ce genre de coins en plastique dur, ça n'use pas un peu le revêtement de l'iPad?
Je pensais poser la question une fois sur le forum...
Pour un mini avant j'avais un étui Belkin très bien, avec des élastiques pour faire tenir l'iPad. Donc pas de clipage. Là je me demande, avec ces coins en dur...?


----------

